
Pixel won’t get KRACK fix until December but is that a big deal? - msh
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/11/pixel-wont-get-krack-fix-until-december-but-is-that-really-a-big-deal/
======
BoorishBears
It is because the Pixel is essentially marketed as the “Google iPhone” and the
whole point is supposed to be to get a device that eschews the update problems
most Android devices run into.

